# What would you order for your last meal?



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

From a chowhound.com thread: If you got to order anything, as many courses as you could handle in one sitting, what would it be?

from http://chowhound.com/boards/general/messages/11886.html

One man's answer:

Yes, I know it would be an emotional moment, and perhaps I too would be unable to eat. And, for the record, I'm vehemently against the death penalty.

But in the event that all my appeals were exhausted, Bush was still in the White House, and I was still hungry, I'd request the following:

1) A glass of iced mint tea from the Kebab Cafe in Queens accompanied by a small plate of babaganoush
2) A tablespoon of homemade mango sorbet
3) Two sashimi slices of the highest quality fatty tuna, price no object.
4) 1 shrimp dumpling, one pork dumpling, two pieces of shortribs and three clams in black bean sauce, and several sprigs of chinese broccoli in oyster sauce. Must be from a banquet-style dim sum restaurant in the San Gabriel valley of Los Angeles. To be accompanied by a pot of one of the more expensive green teas for sale in San Francisco's Chinatown.
5) Two tablespoons of tangerine ice from the Benfaremo's Lemon Ice King of Corona
6) A selection of small italian appetizers, at the discretion of a chef to be chosen from a field of applicants at a competition on the prison grounds judged by five chowhounds of my choice.
7) A half slice of Artichoke Pizza from DiFara's Pizzeria, all parts of which must be cooked by Dominic Himself, and a half slice of apizza from Sally's in New Haven, so that someone can finally make a side-by-side comparison. Accompanied by a small glass of Coca-Cola from Holland made with sugar, not corn syrup.
8) An Italian beef sandwich from Johnnie's in Chicago, sweet and juicy.
9) Two tablespoons of Johnnie's lemon ice.
10) Three ribs from Kansas City, a small plate of brisket from Texas, a small pork bbq sandwich from North Carolina, all from relatively unknown spots; cornbread baked on the premises by a fellow inmate's mother, a fried chicken leg from New Orleans sitting atop a small plate of red beans and rice, accompanied by a fried oyster. Sweet tea on the side, no lemon.
11) A huge plate of hand-cut double fried (in duck fat) french fries made from European potatoes, each approximately 2.5" in length, a third of an inch wide, and a quarter of an inch in height. Lightly salted with sea salt (from a sea of my choice) and matched with the chipotle mayonnaise dipping sauce from Bonnie's Grill on 5th Avenue in Brooklyn.
12) Freshly brewed Vietnamese iced coffee with condensed milk and wasabi-seaweed-honey snacks from Japan.
Fifteen minute break
13) Once carnitas taco, one cabeza-- from a street cart in East Los Angeles. Paired with a light, fruity Manzana del Sol.
14) Fiery-hot green chile from New Mexico. I don't know how this should be served, but someone from there surely will. Also a cheese chile relleno and a half cup of pinto beans cooked with lard and salt pork, Dominican-style. Pitchers of tamarind juice and horchata nearby.
15) Three tablespoons of canteloupe ice from Benfaremo's in Queens.
16) The appearance of a tall, attractive Brazilian wielding a skewer of filet mignon, blood sausage, and two other select cuts of meat, to be sliced and dropped directly into my mouth while I am laying back in a lawn chair. There will be four types of potato salad from around the world (Brazil, Korea, Germany, and a Waldbaum's on Long Island, for its kitsch value), which I will be spoon fed. Light bossa-nova to be playing in the background. This will continue until I say so. Drink: some kind of fruit punch concoction. Tropical. Not too sweet. Chunks of fruit and rind intact.
17) Coffee: a pot of freshly roasted Ethiopian bean blend selected by Dr. Illy especially for the occasion of my death, brewed by a Seattle barista, at least 25 years of age, at methods left up to his/her discretion. Served with one banana sticky rice and one taro sticky rice from Sripraphai in Woodside, Queens.
18) A chocolate bar. From Belgium. Made by monks from an old secret recipe.
19) A glass of domestic spring water from a creek. Served chilled.

-Chris Armstrong


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

As many oysters as I could possibly handle, all on the half shell, and different types from all over the world. Tabasco on the side.

A selection of Russian caviars with blinis.

A shot of good vodka.

Avocado with lime juice and sea salt.

I definitely agree; there must be ices from the Lemon Ice King of Corona. My first choice would be pistachio. 

Lindt truffles.

Nothing too complex.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm hesitating between lobster and duck... For dessert I'd like a tarte tatin or an amandine.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I would be very happy at Iza's table!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The sun on my face,my toes in the sand and the tiny bead of sweet necture from the honeysuckle flower. a warm slice of great bread drizzeled with olive oil. My mothers brisket and matzo balls. My love of my life Jill would be by my side...as our daughters dance and sing a soft song....


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Good Lord CC! (sniff) Now I'm really depressed!!!


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

What the heck, Give a loaded chili dog and a bottle of Maker's Mark.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Meal A :I'd start off with an assortment of sushi rolls and sashimi, don't hold back on the wasabi.
Then it would be a pineapple sorbet, followed by a top sirloin steak topped with a bearnaise, served with roasted red potatoes and steamed asparagus. A small garden salad to follow and then a fruit and cheese platter filled with all the really expensive cheeses from around the world and to top it of a bottle of Dom Perigon champagne.

Meal B : Pizza and Beer, while watching a hockey game.

[ June 26, 2001: Message edited by: coolJ ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey, no fair, meal A and B!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My brother said Dodo bird roasted !!!!

Hm...Seared Foie with bitter greens and raspberries
Champagne
Scrambled quail eggs on a lightly poached oyster
Sauteed soft shell crab with lumps of blue crab adn lemon...
Fingerlings in sauteed in olive oil with chanterelles and tarragon
mixed baby root veg...
Veal with a demi and morels, hit of cream,fresh pasta to absorb the sauce
Beet salad with goat cheese and sherry vinegar
Grange Grunge '76
Cheeses....5yr gouda, Chatham Camembert, Door County sheep cheese, stilton, shropshire.....
Chocolates, belguim truffles, fruit jellies
Chambord

alittle arsenic so I could just sleep into death before the heartburn set in.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I would demand a day (with helpers, grocery-runners and dishwashers) in a perfectly-equipped kitchen, accompanied by all my cookbooks. I would choose from my shortlist of Elaborate Things I Must Try One Day, and cook the most attractive-looking prospects. At least one thing would be one of the more freakish recipes by MFK Fischer.

Then I would sit and eat it, at a beautifully appointed table with smooth linens, real sterling cutlery and crystal glasses. I would have a little stack of small china plates by my elbow, and give bites to the guards... "Here, try this. What do you think, more basil? A touch of cayenne?"


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

For my last supper:

A whimsical and very flavorful starter: Delicate cone-shaped black sesame crackers filled with crème fraiche and salmon tartare, speckled with chives;

Three freshly-made breads were offered throughout the meal: French, seeded, and potato, served with soft butter;

Appetizer: Sweet summer white corn agnolotti with Italian summer truffles and white truffle oil;

Seafood: Oven-roasted monkfish tail with braised Cipollini onions, baby leeks, glazed pearl onions, and rue-scented onion glaze;

Meat: Rib-eye of lamb en persillade with a cassoulet of summer pole beans and thyme-infused extra virgin olive oil; Pan-roasted duck breast with olives, roma tomatoes, wilted arugula and sautéed duck foie gras;

A simple prelude to the real dessert course: Warm summer berry soup with mascarpone sorbet;

Dessert: one of French Laundry's signature dishes is the delightfully named coffee and doughnuts -- a cinnamon-sugared doughnut served with a coffee cup filled with cappuccino semifreddo;

Post-dessert: Tahitian vanilla crème brulée; Strawberry pot de crème; and then for the finale, a plate of mini-sweets: raspberry tart, passion fruit gelee, and pistachio cake.

Accompanied with the best wines!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Mmmmmmmmm ... now those are menus to die for.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're welcome to join me Kimmie. Since it will be the last meal, lets splurge and have duck & lobster. What theck let's add foie gras and champagne. 


There is one problem though, I am not too sure of the date....


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Richard , you failed to ask for a tums after...
Danielle

P.S. I would be too depressed to eat


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Fresh guacamole.
Fresh mangos.
Fresh salsa.
Thai iced tea.

As a meal, the food of the gods. I would eat until I passed out, then death wouldn't be as painful. Hmmm.... looks like I"ll have to die in Mexico or South America, or possibly Thailand.

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I have thought and thought about this. Many of you have really exciting menus and exotic choices. They sound great!

But me, I guess I would have mom's homemade lasagna, fresh, hot bread, and someone to find me a nice, mellow, red wine. If I still had a little room left, perhaps a simple slice of New York style cheesecake. And my family to share it with.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, I can only think of one thing to say.

It would be one L O O O O O O O N G meal!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Cape, that's one of the most beautiful things I've read in a long time. It brings tears (the good kind) to my eyes every time I read it. Thank you, my friend.

My last meal? It would also be cooked by Mom and anything she made would be good; she's a fantastic cook and the inspiration behind what I do. My whole family, cousins and all, would be there and my friend Mikey and others waiting on the other side.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

This thread got me thinking about what people have actually ordered for their last meals. A very macabre but interesting list would be the compilation of last meals of individuals who were put to death. Of course, since most of the people in the US who were put to death were put to death in Texas, I'd imagine there'd be a lot of orders for steaks. I wonder what cut they got? I wonder what the most unusual order was. I wonder whether anyone's order has been refused.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've recently read, don't remember where, that the last meal can not cost more then 20$ and it must be something that is readily available.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

$20.00 would be more than enough for me. I'd have a Big Mac and fresh coffee, then vanilla ice cream with peppermint sauce. In all seriousness, I'd be too depressed to eat.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity. But after reading the third entry, I started getting very sad. I almost want to cry. I don't have very much compassion for criminals, but I can't seem to support capital punishment either. Of course, if somebody killed some one I love, I would want that person killed in return. But I'd want the criminal to be judged by people who do have compassion. I've accepted that there is no real justice in this world, but we can still make it not so bad. Wel,, maybe when I am feeling more calloused, I will revisit the list.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

How gruesome..... I'm not sure I'd be able to eat if it were me... I wonder what some of these guys were thinking when ordering a spartan selection of 4-5 fruits..


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

"We're going to kill you, because murder is wrong. But first we want to fetch you a nosh that will really hit the spot. What're you hankering for? Fries with that?"

I'm not in favor of the death penalty, for reasons too numerous to elaborate on here.
But the idea of the last meal seems so, so, American Gothic.

[ July 12, 2001: Message edited by: Live_to_cook ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

This thread has nothing to do with death penalty and criminals and I am sorry it was brought up.

Let's get back on topic shall we please?


----------



## ivey (Jun 3, 2001)

Since we may very well not know in advance which is to be our last meal, I for one say enjoy every bite!  Oh, and If I knew, it would be coconut crab and a fair beaujolais.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Since monpetitchoux asked, here's a list of REAL last meals, courtesy of the Texas Department of Criminal Justice, which has executed 248 people since 1982. Heavy on fried chicken, steak, french fries and cheeseburgers.

(Links to some information on those executed, including some description of their crimes and sometimes mug shots, are included.)
http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/stat/finalmeals.htm


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's called «Fugu».

Fugu is a fish contains deadly poison in the organs. Despite of the risk, fugu dishes remain as special feasts in Japan. Even the milt is considered as a great delicacy.

Click here for more


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

You're right, Kimmie. We really DID get off topic here. It was a very slippery slope...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In restaurants where fugu is serve every time someone drop a chopstick all the clients stop eating, the fugu poison can paralyse you in seconds, once the chopstick is picked up everyone has a good laugh. 

Must get tiresome after a while


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Folks, any meal could be your last. Think about it. Therefore, enjoy every bite!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL, Mezz! You are certainly right about that


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I have an addition to my previous list, stone crab claws & blue crab!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Folks I am living proof of the truth of this statement.

With that in mind though, if I knew it was my last, I'd have a bite off all your plates. That would probably be enough. If I couldn't I would have for starters

A plate of Lobster meat, Alaskan King Crab and Maryland Blue Crab with drawn butter, Old Bay and cider vinegar.

Duck Confit with a side of Boardwalk fries with salt and cider vinegar.

Strawberry Lime Sorbet as an intermezzo

Tournedos Rossini with Risotto Milanese drowned in Truffles. Roasted Asparagus with garlic.

And for dessert Crepes Suzette 

After B&B with Chocolate Truffles

To wash it all down a 1942, 1943, 1944, or 1945 Petrus
and a 1975 Chateau D'Yquem

I wish to be cremated. Anyone want to smell that barbeque?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A Primanti's tuna sandwich, extra slaw, no tomato, extra onion(go see!) 
A cold Iron City beer to wash it down :beer:, even though I don't really drink... but I'm from Pittsburgh, so go figure!


----------

